# Car Sickness remedies



## RingAroundaRosie (Sep 15, 2012)

I would appreciate your thoughts about how to help our little sweeties in the car. Rosie, who is now a year old, continues to suffer car sickness. I purchased a great car seat that raises her up high off the seat, so she can look out, and also be buckled in as I drive. I have used the medicine the vet prescribed, with only slight success. It's called Cerenia. She gets sick on even the shortest ride to the groomer.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody used to be a big time car puker. What ended up working for him was just multiple exposures. Because he was in the car with me daily (to and from work and any side trips) he just got used to it, I think. This was fairly easy for me because he was coming in the car with me anyhow, I didn't have to plan any special trips just to take him out and about in the car.

We also did a road trip vacation where we drove 16 hours across province and he was really a lot better after that trip. I'm not sure how much was anxiety and how much was motion sickness, but for sure some of it is/was motion sickness as he will still get a little sick on really bumpy (gravel) roads.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Car sickness remedies*



RingAroundaRosie said:


> I would appreciate your thoughts about how to help our little sweeties in the car. Rosie, who is now a year old, continues to suffer car sickness. I purchased a great car seat that raises her up high off the seat, so she can look out, and also be buckled in as I drive. I have used the medicine the vet prescribed, with only slight success. It's called Cerenia. She gets sick on even the shortest ride to the groomer.


Although I haven't had that trouble with my Havs, I had a Bichon who got car sickness and, at the time, the vet recommended Dramamine. I used it with success. It's probably is the same principal as Cerenia but maybe worth a try. Doseage, I don't remember since he's been gone for over 12 years now, but you could check with your vet. Good luck!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I know another forum member had success with a Thundershirt.

http://www.thundershirt.com/?gclid=CKuyw_uow7UCFVGf4AoduV8AOA


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sometimes, it just takes time for them to out grow the car sickness stage. Dexter was my puker in the car. He doesn't puke in the car now, but refuses to go with dh on car rides, Dexter will go with me though, lol. But, sometimes Dexter does hesitate with me when he knows dh will be home. These little guys are not stupid!

Dexter likes to lay low in the car to be comfortable.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you can email me privately, I have a couple of classified lol articles. Generally a two prong approach helps, desensitization and drugs,This is actually something a breeder should be doing before they have a bad first experience . yep Linda some can outgrow it, but some never do.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

McGee is now two and he still gets sick. We just go prepared on trips! I line the car bed with a towel so when he throws up we can just fold it up and put in a new one. He has gotten sick just riding to the vets office so we just don't take him in the car unless we're traveling. I do plan to try some Dramamine the next trip, though, and see how that goes.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

It would help to know if it's stress or real motion sickness. My setter had this problem, plus excessive drooling and I started just putting him in the car for a treat every time we went outside. In car ,treat,out of ,car go for walk. Then I actually started feeding him dinner in the car. This was sort of a pain but it was well worth it in the end. We took short trips (end of driveway and back) etc Eventually he was fine,except he would run to the car every time I let him out for the rest of his life. I think of course medication is good if it is a physical thing. Good luck it's a tough problem especially if you have the type of life I do which means my dogs are in the car a lot.


----------



## RingAroundaRosie (Sep 15, 2012)

On our most recent 3 hour trip, I used a Thundershirt, anti-nausea drug Cerenia and an herbal anti-anxiety treatment. She didn't vomit, but drooled excessively and was obviously not feeling well. She doesn't wine or cry, and doesn't appear to be anxious - ie, no panting or thrashing about in her car seat. I'm pretty sure it is a physical motion sickness. I will try the desensitizing suggestions, though.


----------

